

Facebook takes down Roger Ebert's page over anti-drunk driving comment - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/software/176233/ebert-incident-reminder-facebooks-fatal-flaw-users

======
codingthebeach
Latest in a long list: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Facebook>

